# [UK] Regulierer warnt vor falschen Infonummern



## Aka-Aka (3 März 2011)

ähnlich wie hierzulande versuchen Betrüger auch in UK, die Leute mit Infonummern zu betrügen... Das findet die Regulierungsbehörde nicht lustig...


> *Watchdog issues stringent fines and warns consumers to beware of the ‘search engine climbers’*
> PhonepayPlus,  the UK national regulator for premium rate services, today warned that  consumers using search engines (such as Google) to find contact numbers  for organisations should check returned results carefully before  dialling any numbers.
> A  number of websites have emerged that offer numbers for information  services ranging from government helplines to customer service lines for  high street retailers. The numbers provided, however, are premium rate  numbers, which cost consumers up to £1.53 a minute, for information that  is generally available for free elsewhere. Using search engine  marketing (SEM), these websites can climb to a very high position in  sponsored links, being amongst the first sites returned when consumers  search for specific contact numbers.
> 
> ...


----------

